# if a plant was to go hermie when would you be able to tell



## evz355 (Apr 27, 2009)

if a plant was going to go hermie how far into flowering would you be able to see it?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello Evz 

A plant with hermie tendancies or a plant that has experienced stress at some part of its grow can show itself to be a hermie at anytime from a couple of weeks into flower to a couple of weeks before harvest.

If your going to get a hermie, cross your fingers and hope it shows early, because it saves 6-8 weeks of looking after a plant in flower just to chop it down and get rid of it.

eace:


----------



## evz355 (Apr 27, 2009)

i will keep my fingers crossed that its a female and thats it. if balls appear just before harvest will the females still seed if you cut her down before the balls pop.if the balls pop after you have cut her down to start to dry and cure wil the female flowers still seed is what i am trying to say


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 27, 2009)

If this is your only plant what you can do is pull the male sacks off with your fingers.

It will give you something to smoke, but the potency will be effected.

It could be a male yet, unless its a cutting from a female plant.

Was it grown from seed?


----------



## evz355 (Apr 27, 2009)

yeh it was grown from seed but the more i have read about growing and from what i have learnt these seeds came from a herm plant cause my mate had one plant and the seeds come from it.the plant was an outdoor plant and chances are unless someone close by was growing and had male plants the only way it would have pollinated is if it pollinated itself.its sucks realy because they look real good and i have been growing them for about 9 weeks.is there any chance that they wont herm if they did come from a herm plant?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 27, 2009)

If it came from a hermie, your going to get a hermie.

There is a chance it could be wind blown pollen from someone elses grow.

Are you growing inside or outside?

I was just wondering if you were going to put it into flower soon if its an inside plant.


----------



## evz355 (Apr 27, 2009)

im growing inside and i just  started the 12/12 light three days ago. well if they are all going to be hermie i might as well keep them try and get rid of as much pollen sacks as i can and hope for the best.i want to buy some seeds from a seedbank i was looking at the bubbelisiuos its small which is ideal for me and i think my setup would be good enough to grow something good i have mercuary vapour for veg hps for flower and i have learnt a lot sinse becoming a member of the site im just worried about trying to bring some in to australia were i live dont realy want to get in trouble.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 27, 2009)

There are other Australians on the forum, I have no idea how they get their seeds but im sure 1 of them will pop in with some advice soon 

eace:


----------



## Hick (Apr 27, 2009)

evz355 said:
			
		

> yeh it was grown from seed but the more i have read about growing and from what i have learnt these seeds came from a herm plant cause my mate had one plant and the seeds come from it.the plant was an outdoor plant and chances are unless someone close by was growing and had male plants the only way it would have pollinated is if it pollinated itself.its sucks realy because they look real good and i have been growing them for about 9 weeks.is there any chance that they wont herm if they did come from a herm plant?


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41213
  hermies procreate hermies... "


----------



## Dankerz (Apr 28, 2009)

hERMIES> can produce > hermies>females>males>multisex


----------



## Hick (Apr 28, 2009)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> hERMIES> can produce > hermies>females>males>multisex


.."multisex"..?? ahh.. 'hermies'! 
..of course they "can".. but the odds are more likely to be hermies, further ingrain the worthless/unwanted hermie genes into the gene pool, and as hermies, will "yet again" produce more hermie rich seeds...i/e. "_hermies procreate hermies"_..


----------



## Dankerz (Apr 29, 2009)

i had some sweet tooth#3 from SOL when they first dropped on the scene..the swt#3 created a few nanners late in flowering which produced a few seeds per plant maybe 5-6 at most.. those seeds turned out 100% female that produced just a few seeds each time..was i going to not breed,cross,harvest,smoke or re-grow these..of course i was..a few beans in my nuggs dont bother me 1 bit! but pure hermies is a nono


----------



## Hick (Apr 30, 2009)

> those seeds turned out 100% female that produced just a few seeds each time..was i going to not breed,cross,harvest,smoke or re-grow these..of course i was..a few beans in my nuggs dont bother me 1 bit! but pure hermies is a nono



"IMPOSSIBLE".. 100% _females_ can NOT produce seeds by themselves. Hermies are the ONLY gender that it is possible.


----------



## fishcabo (May 1, 2009)

Had a plant last round that threw off only three male flowers that could have spewed enough pollen to produce thousands of seeds.  I got lucky and pulled at least two of the male flowers before they actually opened.  The strain was great so I kept the clone I had taken from this plant and am trying it again to see if it was stress related.  Only ended up with a dozen or so seeds.  Might be 100% female seeds too with a very mild hermie tendancy.


----------

